# Wine & Spirit trade in UAE



## kkirk (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello everyone. Just registered as a user for various reasons, the main one being I, along with my wife and 2 kids, are hoping to get out there live and this place seems like a goog spot for help and advice.
Why aren't we there yet?, well the main reason is the long process of finding work, I'm getting a bit hacked off with uk job agencies, if things don't happen fast, they forget about you, so i've come to a bit of a dead end. I work in the wine trade, a/c management & retailing mainly, and as far as I can tell there are only 2 main import/distribution companies out there, MMI and A&E, who also own the majority of off-trade outlets.
So here's the first question ( thre's many more to come ), anyone there working in the wine trade, or know anyone who is? If so, are there any other companies to consider contacting or do you have any contacts within the trade? any other advice very welcome too.
Ta for now, kkirk


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

there are only two wholesalers, mmi and a&e, that is correct. They are owned/controlled by the head families.
All retail stores are owned by the two wholesalers, there are no privately owned shops in Dubai. There are only 3 entities that hold a license for w&s trade, they are a&e, mmi and nakheel (for the palm)
in the northern emirates there are no licenses required, it is more grey market, often referred to as "lawless". i do not know if there are any privately held w&s businesses there. 
you should reach out thru supplier contacts of larger firms (constellation, gallo)--they may be able to give you more info.
if tourism keeps growing, the wine & spirits biz will keep growing. but its an inhibited environment due to 'haram" the islam concept "forbidden"


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm sure there's a few individuals on here who could keep you gainfully employed given half a chance


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There are some privately owned booze shops here, hole in the wall in Ajman, Barracuda in Um Al Qwain and one in RAK Centaurusint Centaurusint (who deliver to dubai...)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> There are some privately owned booze shops here, hole in the wall in Ajman, Barracuda in Um Al Qwain and one in RAK Centaurusint Centaurusint (who deliver to dubai...)


Our Resident Alchy speaks.... 

Good luck, kkirk!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You'll get your bottom smacked for that remark Miss P!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You'll get your bottom smacked for that remark Miss P!


Anyway....back to the original thread. My apologies, Kkirk.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well you've not said no, so does that mean you're up for it....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Well you've not said no, so does that mean you're up for it....


Stop thread drifiting, Andy, or I'll tell Elphaba.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Sales Agent - Wines of Franciacorta ST 2168 + Coffee of High Quality ST 2143 (Emirati Arabi) Job in . 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Company B&B INTERNATIONAL SRL is searching for Candidates/Partners interested to evaluate proposals to Represent/Purchase the Products/Services/Works from Us specified in the description of the Offer. Ideal candidates works or have worked in this field previously.

Necessary to Be: Sales Agents, Distributors, Importing, Purchase Group. 

Commission based on Sales or in relation to a reserved price list. We will appreciate C.V. with attached photo. 





A) Typical Wines of Franciacorta 

Technical Data Sheet ST 2168 



Wines Typical of Franciacorta. Franciacorta Brut DOCG Sparkling Wine Classical Method, Franciacorta Saten Millesimato DOCG, Franciacorta Molenèr Extra Brut Millesimato Reserve, Franciacorta Arcano Brut Reserve Millesimato DOCG, Terre Bianche Franciacorta DOC Barricaded Chardonnay Pury, Cellatica Superiore Negus Red Barricaded Reserve. Company with long experience in the field, works with programs and with guaranteed payments . Delivery Ex Factory



B) Coffee of High Quality

Technical Data Sheet ST 2143


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> There are some privately owned booze shops here, hole in the wall in Ajman, Barracuda in Um Al Qwain and one in RAK Centaurusint Centaurusint (who deliver to dubai...)


Somehow we all knew that if anyone would know it would be andy.


----------

